# [Thread Split] Random EMT 2005 Gathering Talk



## TTLWHKR (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Jun 24 2005, 08:23 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Jun 24 2005, 08:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MMiz_@Jun 24 2005, 03:07 AM
> * Good job for starting this up! I owe you a beer, or one of those girly drinks that girls like you drink  *


Since when are straight shots of tequila girly?  The guys from VT might have something to say about that... [/b][/quote]
 I thought y'all did shots of Maple Syrup?


----------



## vtemti (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 24 2005, 11:42 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 24 2005, 11:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought y'all did shots of Maple Syrup? [/b][/quote]
Nah..............Maple Syrup too sweet. Tequila will be fine for me. I'm with you rescuecpt, since when was Tequila deemed a girly drink.

As for you TTLWHKR, If you think Tequila would put you into diabetic shock, try our maple syrup.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jun 24 2005, 11:36 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jun 24 2005, 11:36 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah..............Maple Syrup too sweet. Tequila will be fine for me. I'm with you rescuecpt, since when was Tequila deemed a girly drink.

As for you TTLWHKR, If you think Tequila would put you into diabetic shock, try our maple syrup. [/b][/quote]
 Used it with my breakfast... Brought my bgl from 38 to 162.

Better than a shot in the gut to ruin my day.


----------



## vtemti (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 24 2005, 02:19 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 24 2005, 02:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Used it with my breakfast... Brought my bgl from 38 to 162.

Better than a shot in the gut to ruin my day. [/b][/quote]
 The real Vermont type or the chemically induced store bought type?


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 25, 2005)

either way... it had enough sugar to help him... right?


----------



## Jon (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jun 25 2005, 07:00 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jun 25 2005, 07:00 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The real Vermont type or the chemically induced store bought type? [/b][/quote]
 I love "B" grade dark syrup...... we usually get it from my Mom's family in NH....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jun 25 2005, 06:00 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jun 25 2005, 06:00 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The real Vermont type or the chemically induced store bought type? [/b][/quote]
 My father-in-law made it... and he lives in Vermont.

So, I guess it's the "real Vermont type"


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 25 2005, 10:46 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 25 2005, 10:46 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My father-in-law made it... and he lives in Vermont.

So, I guess it's the "real Vermont type"   [/b][/quote]
 im just seein how many little boxes can get squeezed into a message


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shorthairedpunk+Jun 25 2005, 02:54 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (shorthairedpunk @ Jun 25 2005, 02:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im just seein how many little boxes can get squeezed into a message [/b][/quote]
 im just seein how many little boxes can get squeezed into a message


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shorthairedpunk+Jun 25 2005, 02:55 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (shorthairedpunk @ Jun 25 2005, 02:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im just seein how many little boxes can get squeezed into a message [/b][/quote]
 im just seein how many little boxes can get squeezed into a message


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shorthairedpunk+Jun 25 2005, 02:55 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (shorthairedpunk @ Jun 25 2005, 02:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im just seein how many little boxes can get squeezed into a message [/b][/quote]
 im just seein how many little boxes can get squeezed into a message


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shorthairedpunk+Jun 25 2005, 02:56 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (shorthairedpunk @ Jun 25 2005, 02:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im just seein how many little boxes can get squeezed into a message [/b][/quote]
 im just seein how many little boxes can get squeezed into a message


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shorthairedpunk+Jun 25 2005, 02:56 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (shorthairedpunk @ Jun 25 2005, 02:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im just seein how many little boxes can get squeezed into a message [/b][/quote]
 im just seein how many little boxes can get squeezed into a message


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shorthairedpunk+Jun 25 2005, 02:57 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (shorthairedpunk @ Jun 25 2005, 02:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im just seein how many little boxes can get squeezed into a message [/b][/quote]
 this will make you blind


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shorthairedpunk+Jun 25 2005, 02:57 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (shorthairedpunk @ Jun 25 2005, 02:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_



			Originally posted by shorthairedpunk@Jun 25 2005, 02:57 PM
*



			Originally posted by shorthairedpunk@Jun 25 2005, 02:56 PM




			Originally posted by shorthairedpunk@Jun 25 2005, 02:56 PM




			Originally posted by shorthairedpunk@Jun 25 2005, 02:55 PM




			Originally posted by shorthairedpunk@Jun 25 2005, 02:55 PM




			Originally posted by shorthairedpunk@Jun 25 2005, 02:54 PM




			Originally posted by TTLWHKR@Jun 25 2005, 10:46 AM




			Originally posted by vtemti@Jun 25 2005, 06:00 AM




			Originally posted by TTLWHKR@Jun 24 2005, 02:19 PM




			Originally posted by vtemti@Jun 24 2005, 11:36 AM




			Originally posted by TTLWHKR@Jun 24 2005, 11:42 AM




			Originally posted by rescuecpt@Jun 24 2005, 08:23 AM
 <!--QuoteBegin-MMiz

Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...

*

Click to expand...

_


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
im just seein how many little boxes can get squeezed into a message *[/quote]
this will make you blind


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shorthairedpunk+Jun 25 2005, 02:59 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (shorthairedpunk @ Jun 25 2005, 02:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this will make you blind [/b][/quote]
 oi


----------



## vtemti (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shorthairedpunk+Jun 25 2005, 04:00 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (shorthairedpunk @ Jun 25 2005, 04:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oi [/b][/quote]
 Seems like this happened before. I think on this subjects original thread.


----------



## vtemti (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 25 2005, 11:46 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 25 2005, 11:46 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My father-in-law made it... and he lives in Vermont.

So, I guess it's the "real Vermont type"   [/b][/quote]
 Yes sir, sounds like it. As far as I'm concerned, the B grade is the best. More flavor. Most Flatlanders (no disrespect intended) like the fancy because it has a lighter color. Not much flavor, just sweet.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jun 25 2005, 05:52 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jun 25 2005, 05:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like this happened before. I think on this subjects original thread. [/b][/quote]
 COOL


----------



## Jon (Jun 25, 2005)

Does anyone ever get the sense of Deja Vu???


----------



## Jon (Jun 25, 2005)

Does anyone ever get the sense of Deja Vu???


----------



## ma2va92 (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shorthairedpunk+Jun 25 2005, 02:59 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (shorthairedpunk @ Jun 25 2005, 02:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this will make you blind [/b][/quote]
 this should be in the area.. 

How one can collect post.. with out saying anything


----------

